# case of white spot disease, please help !



## Darcysmith256 (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi everyone i need advice please on how to treat white spot disease on my goldfish. I have 3 fish and i quarantined them all and medicated them. One started developing white spots on his gills so i isolated him. The other two are completely fine and aren't showing any symptoms. My fish with ich has a cluster of spots on both of his gills and has recently got them on two of his fins. We have quarantined him for a week so far, does it usually take longer than this? i'm not sure. I have bought a new medication the other day which had really good reviews saying that it cleared it up in a day or two but my fish doesn't seem to be improving. As goldfish are hardy fish we decided to add a heater to the aquarium to speed up the life cycle of the parasites``. We have also been doing frequent water changes. I have watched many videos on how to tackle ick and i am familiar with it now but my fish isn't improving but he isn't getting worse either. He isn't lethargic, he is swimming around, not constantly coming up for air and still has a great appetite so i'm not sure what to do.
A lot of people have said that after a week or so all of the white spots have gone away but my fish still has them after a week, is there something i am doing wrong? please let me know, thank you


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Darcysmith256 said:


> Hi everyone i need advice please on how to treat white spot disease on my goldfish. I have 3 fish and i quarantined them all and medicated them. One started developing white spots on his gills so i isolated him. The other two are completely fine and aren't showing any symptoms. My fish with ich has a cluster of spots on both of his gills and has recently got them on two of his fins. We have quarantined him for a week so far, does it usually take longer than this? i'm not sure. I have bought a new medication the other day which had really good reviews saying that it cleared it up in a day or two but my fish doesn't seem to be improving. As goldfish are hardy fish we decided to add a heater to the aquarium to speed up the life cycle of the parasites``. We have also been doing frequent water changes. I have watched many videos on how to tackle ick and i am familiar with it now but my fish isn't improving but he isn't getting worse either. He isn't lethargic, he is swimming around, not constantly coming up for air and still has a great appetite so i'm not sure what to do.
> A lot of people have said that after a week or so all of the white spots have gone away but my fish still has them after a week, is there something i am doing wrong? please let me know, thank you


Hello,
So sorry to hear about your issues with the fish. It is great that they have not got worse but you ideally want to get them back to how they once were. Could I please get information on the tanks water parameters. Here is a post by our lovely mod @LinznMilly with the info we would like to help you out. (Click here)
Could you also let us know what medications you have used on the infected fish. Pictures would also be a huge help in the diagnosis. 
Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Darcysmith256 said:


> Hi everyone i need advice please on how to treat white spot disease on my goldfish. I have 3 fish and i quarantined them all and medicated them. One started developing white spots on his gills so i isolated him. The other two are completely fine and aren't showing any symptoms. My fish with ich has a cluster of spots on both of his gills and has recently got them on two of his fins. We have quarantined him for a week so far, does it usually take longer than this? i'm not sure. I have bought a new medication the other day which had really good reviews saying that it cleared it up in a day or two but my fish doesn't seem to be improving. As goldfish are hardy fish we decided to add a heater to the aquarium to speed up the life cycle of the parasites``. We have also been doing frequent water changes. I have watched many videos on how to tackle ick and i am familiar with it now but my fish isn't improving but he isn't getting worse either. He isn't lethargic, he is swimming around, not constantly coming up for air and still has a great appetite so i'm not sure what to do.
> A lot of people have said that after a week or so all of the white spots have gone away but my fish still has them after a week, is there something i am doing wrong? please let me know, thank you


Hi, if they're just on the gills and the fins it might not be white spot. Could you post a pic?


----------

